# Are you a tea or coffee person?



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I drink both - but people seem to like one or the other. I probably have much too much caffeine, but recently I bought some decaf coffee. Much better than getting extra wired in the morning. That's the last thing I need.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

I think I like coffee better but I rarely drink it because it has a higher caffeine content. Too much caffeine gives me the jitters and makes me more anxious. So I usually drink tea in the morning with breakfast.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I like a splash of coffee in my sweetened creamer 🙃 Tea is really refreshing, but I don't find it very tasty.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I drink coffee in the morning and tea in the evening.


----------



## Hadara (Apr 20, 2020)

I love coffee, but I am allergic to it so I drink tea instead.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I have gone back and forth over the years. For years it was only tea but I eventually shifted to coffee. Sometimes I have a few cups of tea but sometimes it upsets my stomach and I'm not really a fan of that. The main thing that annoys me is the super short shelf life of coffee. Unless you buy instant coffee it's very unforgiving if you let it sit any length of time. And you might as well drink pond water if you're gonna drink instant coffee.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I like sweat tea, but since diabetes runs in my family I mostly avoid sugar and don't drink it anymore. I just recently started drinking coffee again after some time off caffeine completely. Just one cup when I first get to work. My drive to my first store is an hour and I get really sleepy almost every night during this time for some reason. I had a bad experience last year drinking three cups one day and didn't touch caffeine for about six months. So I'm very conservative with how much I drink now. Too much makes me really anxious.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

herbal tea only. I cant drink coffee anymore, it just makes me pee too much and keeps me awake.

licorice tea is the best.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Coffee. If I'm really sick, I turn to tea as coffee makes me feel worse


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Neither really; I'd rather drink water than tea or coffee. Although I do occasionally drink hot tea, especially in the winter or when I get a cold. Coffee on the other hand I never developed a taste for, since it was banned by my parents' religion. I tried it a few times and it's just disgusting IMO, although I do like the smell. Technically tea was banned too but that never stopped my dad; he liked cold green tea and raspberry ice tea.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

either/or said:


> I think I like coffee better but I rarely drink it because it has a higher caffeine content. Too much caffeine gives me the jitters and makes me more anxious. So I usually drink tea in the morning with breakfast.


I always have tea in the morning first - 2 mugs of either Earl Grey or English breakfast tea. Then I'll often have a cup or 2 of coffee as well. I don't know why but coffee doesn't seem to do anything much to me anymore - my son was saying the other day he can't have too much in the evening or even the afternoon, but I can literally have a cup just before I go to bed and still go straight to sleep. I'm not sure what it is - maybe I've just been drinking it for a long time.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

andy1984 said:


> herbal tea only. I cant drink coffee anymore, it just makes me pee too much and keeps me awake.
> 
> *licorice tea is the best*.


Now there's one I haven't heard of before. Didn't know you could get licorice tea. I went through a phase quite a few years ago where I ate lots of those chocolate covered licorice things. I knew this lady at the time that always had them in the house so I became addicted to them.

I was standing behind this girl at a cafe one time and she ordered a soy chai latte - so I tried it too. Very nice actually.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

JH1983 said:


> I like sweat tea, but since diabetes runs in my family I mostly avoid sugar and don't drink it anymore. I just recently started drinking coffee again after some time off caffeine completely. Just one cup when I first get to work. My drive to my first store is an hour and I get really sleepy almost every night during this time for some reason. I had a bad experience last year drinking three cups one day and didn't touch caffeine for about six months. So I'm very conservative with how much I drink now. *Too much makes me really anxious*.


I probably shouldn't drink as much as I do - although it does vary a lot with me. It doesn't seem to do anything but I'm sure it can't be good - especially if I'm already a bit manic, which happens quite a lot.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I use to drink both. Now it's mostly just coffee in the morning and afternoon. I stopped drinking tea due to fear of not being able to fall asleep. Due to having to wake up awfully early now. But it's probably a good thing for me to cut back on caffeine overall.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I like both, but tea is my favourite. I put a peppermint teabag in a cup of coffee once, and it wasn’t nice.

I covered my hair in coffee and black tea last week to see if it would change the colour, but it didn’t work. 🙂


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Memories of Silence said:


> I like both, but tea is my favourite. I put a peppermint teabag in a cup of coffee once, and it wasn’t nice.


  

That actually doesn't sound too bad. I love peppermint.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Coffee....all day, every day.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Coffee


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tea. Stereotypical I guess.


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

It depends on what I'm doing. 

Am I starting my day or trying to stay alert? Coffee.
Am I trying to wind down? Tea.
Am I relaxing with a good book? Either. 

Additionally, I consider my available coffee/tea options. If one is of noticeably lower quality, I may just opt for the other.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Both. And I'm enjoying tea with milk now.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Replicante said:


> Both. And I'm enjoying tea with milk now.


Me too - Earl Grey, still waking up.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Memories of Silence said:


> I like both, but tea is my favourite.* I put a peppermint teabag in a cup of coffee once, and it wasn’t nice*.
> 
> *I covered my hair in coffee and black tea last week to see if it would change the colour, but it didn’t work*. 🙂


That's just fantastic - made me smile as usual. It's a bit surprising actually that it didn't colour your hair a bit, it would have been quite strong probably. 

Talking of peppermint tea I used to always have that if I felt a bit sick- as it's good for nausea, but I've found that Ginger tea is better. I have some of those tea bags that are Ginger and Lemon - very nice with a bit of honey.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousCoffee (Sep 8, 2012)

I've always been a coffee person.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

harrison said:


> I always have tea in the morning first - 2 mugs of either Earl Grey or English breakfast tea. Then I'll often have a cup or 2 of coffee as well. I don't know why but coffee doesn't seem to do anything much to me anymore - my son was saying the other day he can't have too much in the evening or even the afternoon, but I can literally have a cup just before I go to bed and still go straight to sleep. I'm not sure what it is - maybe I've just been drinking it for a long time.


Oh man, your tolerance must be crazy high. If I had 2 cups of tea and 2 cups of coffee I think I'd have an instant brain aneurysm lol. Yeah I can't have any caffeine in the afternoon or evening either or I'll be up all night. I probably shouldn't even have it in the morning to be honest, it makes me feel too jittery, but I need the energy boost.


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

SociallyAnxiousCoffee said:


> I've always been a coffee person.


Good becuase if you said tea we'd have to call you a poseur!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

either/or said:


> Oh man, your tolerance must be crazy high. If I had 2 cups of tea and 2 cups of coffee I think I'd have an instant brain aneurysm lol. Yeah I can't have any caffeine in the afternoon or evening either or I'll be up all night. I probably shouldn't even have it in the morning to be honest, it makes me feel too jittery, but I need the energy boost.


Yeah, that's what my son said the other day about the tolerance. I think it must be - I've just had 2 big mugs of tea now and I'm still only half-awake. I'll need some coffee for sure. It just doesn't seem to do anything anymore. I think it's also my medication.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

SociallyAnxiousCoffee said:


> I've always been a coffee person.


I always have coffee when I'm out for some reason. Melbourne has a lot of cafes and restaurants so lots of good places to get a coffee. I get a bit sick of the taste sometimes actually but I usually order one anyway because you can't sit there without something - and I love just watching the people in those places. I'll probably go today actually.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tea! Peach tea is my favorite.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Coffee with half and half, no sugar, every morning


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I started drinking tea around 2010 to help me go to sleep at night. I have suffered with sleep since age 16.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

Both. I used to avoid coffee, but it replaced soda for me years ago.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I think coffee is absolutely disgusting, tea all the way


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Coffee is yummier


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

I drink coffee sometimes but prefer tea.

I sometimes mix lemon flavor green tea with ordinary tea, cause I don't like the taste of green tea on its own but want the health benefits & the flavoring gives the ordinary tea a subtle lemon flavor & I like lemon.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

If I could afford to get a vanilla latte every day I would be a coffee person. Otherwise, I'm kinda both. Depends on my mood. But it's easier to make a good cup of tea than it is to make a good cup of coffee at home.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've been drinking fairly substantial amounts of coffee for about 35 years now. I forget how many times over the recommended daily dosage of caffeine I was getting, but it was a lot. A few years ago I switched to decaf hoping that it would help my insomnia but it made no difference whatsoever. I am no less anxious/jittery without caffeine than I was on massive amounts of caffeine. I suspect I just built up too high a tolerance. (I can literally fall asleep halfway through a cup of coffee because it does nothing at all to keep me awake.)

I drink tea on occasion, especially if I have a cold or don't feel well because coffee doesn't appeal to me then. I really like licorice tea, in that case.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

truant said:


> I've been drinking fairly substantial amounts of coffee for about 35 years now. I forget how many times over the recommended daily dosage of caffeine I was getting, but it was a lot. *A few years ago I switched to decaf hoping that it would help my insomnia but it made no difference whatsoever.* I am no less anxious/jittery without caffeine than I was on massive amounts of caffeine. I suspect I just built up too high a tolerance. (I can literally fall asleep halfway through a cup of coffee because it does nothing at all to keep me awake.)
> 
> I drink tea on occasion, especially if I have a cold or don't feel well because coffee doesn't appeal to me then. I really like licorice tea, in that case.


Yeah, same here. I can have a coffee or tea just before I go to bed and I'll still go straight to sleep. Then I'll usually wake up again in the very early morning for a couple of hours like I always do. I've been doing that for a really long time. I think that started back when I was addicted to Xanax and it's half-life sort of ran out half-way through the night.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

i prefer tea but I drink coffee more often. curiously enough.


----------



## Hummer3 (Jan 14, 2022)

Id say coffee... but i recently got introduced to boba tea and bruhhhhh.... its good


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

I got an idea today to mix loose leaf tea with ground coffee and make it with water and milk, so I might try it later.


----------



## hayes (Feb 11, 2017)

Tea all the way. I can't drink hot coffee, the only one I can tolerate is an Iced Cappuccino, with actually blended ice and not just ice cubes floating in it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Memories of Silence said:


> I got an idea today to mix loose leaf tea with ground coffee and make it with water and milk, so I might try it later.


Not sure how that would taste but worth a try.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

coffee because I prefer the taste.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Oddly being from the UK I don't drink tea only coffee. I did drink tea when I was kid but after an illness I went off it and and haven't liked the taste since. In the last while I've changed to drinking only Decaf coffee.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Neither


----------

